# Oh, no! Not another newbie!



## IndigoSidhe (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi,

IndigoSidhe here. I'm new but hate talking about myself. I'm an INFJ, Type 4....whatever that means 

Take care!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings IndigoSidhe and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum IndigoSidhe. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! :happy:


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Oooo, INFJs rock. Welcome to PC. :laughing:


----------



## IndigoSidhe (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello, welcome aboard


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Sidhe, huh? Do you have a particular reason for choosing the name? 

Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. roud:


----------



## julesx2x (Feb 9, 2010)

hi  im new too! and im also an INFJ


----------



## Primus (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forums hope you have a fun time!


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome! :happy:


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to Personality Cafe!


----------



## IndigoSidhe (Apr 5, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Sidhe, huh? Do you have a particular reason for choosing the name?
> 
> Enjoy the forums.


 

I'm into all things Irish and also fae (fairies). Sidhe is an Irish breed of fae :happy:


----------



## IndigoSidhe (Apr 5, 2010)

julesx2x said:


> hi  im new too! and im also an INFJ


 

Hi Jules :happy:

I'm still working it all out but so far, the descriptions I have found are very much me...it's nice to know there is a reason for my weirdness :laughing:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

IndigoSidhe said:


> I'm into all things Irish and also fae (fairies). Sidhe is an Irish breed of fae :happy:



I know what the Sidhe are, I was just curious where your interest in them came from.


----------



## IndigoSidhe (Apr 5, 2010)

Lady K said:


> I know what the Sidhe are, I was just curious where your interest in them came from.


 

Oh, ok.

I guess I relate to Leannan Sidhe...kind of misunderstood, perceived as dark and seductive but actually has a good heart. Of course, Leannan Sidhe~ Faerie Sweetheart is said to be an aspect of the Goddess Aine, so it makes it even more facinating to me.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like a good enough reason to me. ^.^


----------

